# A Selfie



## Lon (May 1, 2016)

I wasn't feeling quite well when I woke up this morning. My head and neck hurt.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 1, 2016)

:grin:


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2016)

Um Lon, perhaps standing on your head is not such a good idea? Boom.


----------



## Falcon (May 1, 2016)

Lon,  Maybe it's time to get out the jumper cables and give yourself a good charge.  You don't look too well.


----------



## Wrigley's (May 1, 2016)

NGAH! Hope it gets better, Lon.


----------



## Guitarist (May 1, 2016)

Selfie from back in the day, when I lived on the banks of Uphapee Creek ..


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2016)

Still using "My Pillow" there Lon? layful:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2016)

LOL.  This thread is funny!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2016)

Looking very handsome, Lon.


----------



## Underock1 (May 7, 2016)

Lon said:


> I wasn't feeling quite well when I woke up this morning. My head and neck hurt.
> 
> View attachment 29072



Very good, Lon. I almost missed the eye blinks. _:laugh:_


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2016)

Ooooh, Sweet Mystery Of Life, at last I've found you!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Ooooh, Sweet Mystery Of Life, at last I've found you!!



Ain't love grand?! :love_heart:


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2016)

LOL, it was in Young Frankenstein ..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2016)

Pinky said:


> LOL, it was in Young Frankenstein ..



LOL, haven't seen that movie for decades!


----------



## Underock1 (May 7, 2016)

Pinky said:


> LOL, it was in Young Frankenstein ..



That was such a great movie! One of my son's and I"s favorites. 
What a great cast! Gives me a laugh just thinking about it.


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2016)

Thanks Underock.  I had to go back to see the eye blinks.  Missed them the first time.


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2016)

I originally posted a YouTube link to the song clip from Young Frankenstein, but edited it out in case it 'crossed the line'. A search will take you to it ..


----------

